# PG 600



## icboers (Feb 1, 2009)

I just got the PG 600 from my vet and need to know the dose for a 100# Nubian. i am going to pull the CIDR today and give her the PG 600. 

Karla


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

We gave our First Fresheners 1.5 ccs on the advice of an AI Clinic in Bryan, TX and gave our Senior Does 2 ccs. 

I don't think the dosage really has anything to do with the weight of the doe, but someone else may have some other insight to this.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

2cc is pushing the envelope, I don't think anyone without experience should be using anything over 1.5cc of PG600, simply because it is known to give you twice as many kids as the doe will normally have over 1.5cc And nobody who pen breeds and isn't there for kidding should be using that much. That's not that big of a deal with a doe who is normally giving you twins, it is a big deal in a doe with a family history of quads (especially in Nubians the kids can be so tiny that without knowledge you either have a huge vet bill or dead kids). You can set yourself up for unviable kids, or late term abortions, or does with so many pounds of kids in them that they go into toxemia. The lab in Bryan is AIing and they are also super ovulating for flushing, when you are dealing with live breeding done at home (because they are also dealing with the stress of does being there for flushing and does not at home never ovulate as many eggs as those at home), it's best to error on the side of doing no harm. And like all hormones the dosages have nothing to do with the size or age. Vicki


----------



## icboers (Feb 1, 2009)

Hopefully I will not have any problems as I gave her 2cc yesterday. She had triplets her first time last year ans did fine according to previous owners. But then she was supposedly a 3/4 gallon a day milker, yeah right! 

Karla


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I use 1.5 cc also on a doe that just gave twins and got quads so be looking for multiples.


----------



## icboers (Feb 1, 2009)

I wish I had known all of this yesterday before I gave it to her. I would have only given her 1cc.

Karla


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

There is good articles in 101 abt all this from tests done by Kaye and Vicki over the years. We all need to remember Goat 101 and use the left hand search engine at the top of this or any page.


----------



## icboers (Feb 1, 2009)

I did do a search and also looked in 101 and still did not find what I was looking for.

Karla


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

She's a 100# Nubian as an upcoming second freshener? That seems small to me.


----------



## icboers (Feb 1, 2009)

She was not well taken care of before I got her. I have only had her 2 1/2 months. I did not want to kill her to try to get her back into the proper condition. plus she is still milking so it is taking longer to get her weight back up. that and I haven't actually put her on the sclae to see what she weighs, just guesstimating.

Karla


----------



## LaManchaPaul (Jun 2, 2008)

icboers said:


> Hopefully I will not have any problems as I gave her 2cc yesterday. She had triplets her first time last year ans did fine according to previous owners. But then she was supposedly a 3/4 gallon a day milker, yeah right!
> 
> Karla


This thread is the first time that I've ever heard of PG 600., I am assuming that it causes more eggs in order to have multiple births. If that is correct, why give a 100 lb 2nd freshener PG 600 when as a FF she found triplets?
I'm new so - just askn'. Paul


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Because when using CIDR's according to all I have read is that u use bothe the PG 600 and lute wjen pulling the CIDR the the doe come into standing heat usually within 24 hrs and you have ex8t breeding dates etc


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It's a drug Paul that is used along with CIDR's (think plastic applicator bathed in progesterone inserted in the vagina to make the doe break her normal heat cycle and be able to breed her when you want) to make them ovulate. It's not given on it's own without the use of CIDR's...it's a pig hormone. There are many different protocols for out of season and in season breeding, it's just the one that has worked the best for some of us. But you are correct CIDR's and especially larger doses of PG600 were never something we talked about using in young does. Vicki


----------



## dbmarstonjr (Sep 23, 2009)

So what PG600 dose do you recommend for a yearling and an older doe (over 5)? What timing for the PG600 shot has worked best for AI'ing?

Thanks,

Don


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Don there is all kinds of info in Goat 101 on this. I am on my cell and can't look it up for you.


----------



## TroyG (Nov 20, 2009)

For our two FF (they were both over a year old) we gave 1.5cc and one doe had twins while the other gave us triplets, but she is a larger doe. Interestingly enough it was the doe with twins that was unable to deliver without my assistance. Having triplets out of the larger doe made for smaller kids and easier delivery. I think so much of this has to do with the individual doe and their current health. I look forward to seeing what our senior does give us since we used 2cc with them. I am happy with triplets as I think quads are much harder on the doe. 

Troy


----------



## Painted Pony (Apr 12, 2009)

I used 1.5cc on my does as well. All had twins last year so we'll see what I get this year. All delivered with ease so I am hoping this year will be the same thing. We're ready for whatever happens though. One of the girls looks so darn big compared to the others. I can watch her belly ripple and wave so I wonder how many are in there. She's probably carrying one big hyperactive buckling (gave twin does last year)! LOL! Matter of fact all the twins were same sex kids - two had twin does and one had twin bucks last year.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

On a 5 yr old the had triplets last year, I would only use 1.5 cc


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

Actually if you do a search on PG600 it wont come up in 101 (i just tried) -- BUT if you search on CIDR there is a bunch of info.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

space out pg 600 when you do your search.


----------

